# Deeluxe Spark Boot



## ShredLife

...But its not _just_ the sole

first impressions having not shredded them yet:

the boots are really really protective of the ankle. it locks in there good and there is alot of padding to protect from banging or rocks and shit. will be great for mixed scrambling.

the sole is unlike anything that i have ever seen on a snowboarding boot. 

the speed lacing works really well in my living room :dunno: . the lacing on the liner stays pretty low, and the added flex at your calf (there is alot of forward to back [skinning] flex in this boot) makes it seem very hiking friendly.
the outer speed lacing: (two zones) is a little hard to tell exactly what's going on in there, and it does seem like if something broke you could be kinda fucked, but it does look pretty simple and durable so i can only trust that Xavier and friends put it thru al least one tough season :dunno:.

others have complained about the plush in the liners. personally i don't mind it - it seems like it would be nice for hiking and would dry out quick enough at night if it got wet.

as for fit, i was wearing a 9.5 in Burton Rulers. got a 9 in this boot and after a few days of trying to break them in around the house i took em back and swapped em for a 9.5. there is not a ton of room in the toebox of these boots, and i couldn't wiggle my toes. obviously they are going to pack out like all boots, so my swap, while more comfortable now may prove to be a mistake.

overall i think they _are_ a game-changer for backcountry snowboarding, but they are the first generation and i'm sure we'll see some things change for next year.


----------



## Sick-Pow

I have been rolling with Malamutes for bc but really want to try these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## killclimbz

VMan showed me his Spark boots he just picked up. They are pretty damn nice. The Vibram sole is the big sell on them. I'd like to see them all Boa'd out, but that's a personal choice. Overall, they seem to be burly but not over built or over weight. Kicking steps in snow and grip on icy rocks is going to be much better with these.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## Sick-Pow

killclimbz said:


> VMan showed me his Spark boots he just picked up. They are pretty damn nice. The Vibram sole is the big sell on them. I'd like to see them all Boa'd out, but that's a personal choice. Overall, they seem to be burly but not over built or over weight. Kicking steps in snow and grip on icy rocks is going to be much better with these.


Is it a plastic like sole beneath the vibram sole like a ski boot?


----------



## ShredLife

Sick-Pow said:


> Is it a plastic like sole beneath the vibram sole like a ski boot?


inside the shell boot the bottom of the footbed (above the vibram) is a layer of the tight meshlike inner material. the liner itself is really well padded and there is a layer of padding under your insole, above the vibram.


----------

